# Pilchards



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Never, ever, ever, ever, feed a Staffordshire Bull Terrier with pilchards in tomato sauce when living in a confined space. 

I currently have all the vents and windows open ... in the rain. 8O 

Just thought I'd save you all the pain of discovering this for yourself.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Something fishy there. :roll:


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Wurz,
We have two of the afore mentioned farty dogs, 
What were you thinking ????

btw pasta's a no-no to !!!




regards....nige


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the warning Nige, I couldn't cope with this again 8O :lol: She is blissfully unaware and has slept through it all! :lol:


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

wurz said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever, feed a Staffordshire Bull Terrier with pilchards in tomato sauce when living in a confined space.


I didn't think that any particular food made a difference.
Our boy is a positive methane monster, foul at the best of times.
Good job we love him, or he'd be travelling in the gas locker!

Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Our friends have one and without doubt social graces are in short supply. It also has halitosis. Try sticking an airwick up its backside. I think the other problem is that when they blow off, they get attention and so probably think humans are into gagging and feel it is the least they can do particularly when guests arrive. My friends normally spend the our entire visits apologising but this is really to point the finger of blame away from themselves.

I did read a story a long time ago when Queen Elizabeth visited America and went horse riding with Ronald Regan. As they were trotting along, the Queens horse liet rip with a startling ferocity. She turned to Regan and apologised profusely. 

Regan turned to her and said, "That's OK Ma'am, I thought it was your horse".


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Pusser.. my sides are sore :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You know we always gave our staffy (Duke) sardines in tomato sauce. Loved them to bits but after 10 years he can't stand them. He still acts like he's a pup....Must have been the oil in them keeping his joints well greased.

Never made him stink though....but they do me   

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Cold hard boiled eggs could be another food to avoid !


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Poor dog, imagine how uncomfortable they must get.... try probiotic yoghurt and mix with milk if they won't take it 'straight'.

Bad breath could be caused by a stomach disorder or teeth infection, probably worth investigating....try charcoal biscuits for a while.

Pilchards in tom sauce or 'pillacks' as our dog knows them are a firm favorite as is tinned tuna in oil, neither of which have caused us to reach for gas mask.....


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

When we had our Rottweiller (never could spell that) he used to lick all the tomato sauce off and leave the fish. Another of his "tricks" was to scrounge a Jaffa cake from the grandchildren, lick all the chocky off, then the sponge and leave a perfect circle of the orange jelly behind.
Back on topic he used to gas off plenty usually when we had company.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You'd be better off keeping the pilchards as pets.... :lol: 
Joking asind, my understanding is that oily fish are good for them (as they are for humans).....dont have any probs with Harry......although me ..... :?


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

bouncer said:


> Poor dog, imagine how uncomfortable they must get.... try probiotic yoghurt and mix with milk if they won't take it 'straight'.
> 
> Bad breath could be caused by a stomach disorder or teeth infection, probably worth investigating....try charcoal biscuits for a while.
> 
> Pilchards in tom sauce or 'pillacks' as our dog knows them are a firm favorite as is tinned tuna in oil, neither of which have caused us to reach for gas mask.....


I assure you she doesn't look uncomfortable when she is gassing .. she has started giving me a sly sideways look to see if I have noticed when she has let one drop. Last night she actually put her head under the pillow so it must have affected her nose too! 

I don't give her much dairy food, it makes her chew her feet. Odd I know, but we cut out each food group in turn to find out what it was that made her do it and it was the Cheese! She loves cheese, and yoghurt and cheesecake, but sadly must now abstain


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

8O Oooh err, chewing her feet 8O 

Blimey, I've been lucky then because I was told I had lactose intolerance 9 years ago and had to immediately give up all dairy foods.........used to give me dreadful stomach cramps and the 2 bob bits all the time, I didn't dare pass wind  

but compared to your dog I've obviously been lucky, my hubby would definitely have divorced me if I had started chewing my feet :lol: 


BTW I only looked at this topic because I thought Pilchards - Pets, how odd :lol: 


Maura


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Feet fetish*

- So, - Let me get this straight - to stop him ( Steve ) chewing my feet, I leave out the cheese?


----------

